# SanDisk 960GB Ultra II reliable?



## LiveOrDie (Jan 14, 2016)

Looking at getting one of these but never used SanDisk before always had Samsung SSDs? I'm looking using this drive for a project work drive and don't want all my work to suddenly disappear lol.


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 14, 2016)

http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/2340493
Here is a day by day endurance test report someone did on their 120gb variant of this SSD, it started failing after 250TB of writes so its safe to assume the 960gb variant will last well over 600TB of writes.

Edit: ofcrouse there is always the chance of random failure but that the same with every SSD.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 14, 2016)

yes they are "reliable" , however these term tend to be relative, but I would buy one if i wanted to get an SSD , and save some money. I personally buy samsung, but Sandisk is a HUGE name in nand


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks i just don't want to get a drive that will die seeing its only a 3 year warranty vs Samsungs which was 5 from memory
?


----------



## Jack1n (Jan 14, 2016)

Are we talking about the samsung pro or evo?


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 14, 2016)

Live OR Die said:


> Thanks i just don't want to get a drive that will die seeing its only a 3 year warranty vs Samsungs which was 5 from memory
> ?



personally, i would buy samsung. the ratings for Value/cost/performance/customer satisfaction are VERY good. if it was a question of Which company to go with, Samsung would be My choice, However, if it was a matter of "i have $this$ much money, and i need a TbSSD, or close to it, I would certainly NOT pass up a Sandisk, but if the price is within $20-$35 id go Samsung. as You said, its almost double the warranty, and that alone is VERY valuable, certainly worth another sub $50 dollars.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 14, 2016)

Jack1n said:


> Are we talking about the samsung pro or evo?



Evo is 5 years and the pro is 10 years but normally carry's a much higher price tag.





jboydgolfer said:


> personally, i would buy samsung. the ratings for Value/cost/performance/customer satisfaction are VERY good. if it was a question of Which company to go with, Samsung would be My choice, However, if it was a matter of "i have $this$ much money, and i need a TbSSD, or close to it, I would certainly NOT pass up a Sandisk, but if the price is within $20-$35 id go Samsung. as You said, its almost double the warranty, and that alone is VERY valuable, certainly worth another sub $50 dollars.



I would go Samsung too unless the price difference is a concern then you could always wait for a Newegg sale.

If the data means that much to you better go raid , better be safe than sorry, or a backup system if not all the data is needed like with Sync Toys or maybe Hard Disk Sentinel Pro.


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 14, 2016)

Well the SanDisk is around $130 cheaper lol.


----------



## AsRock (Jan 14, 2016)

I see this, newegg's sammy is $100 more so along with what jboydgolfer said about Sandisk and they do make their own stuff too i be real tempted in buying the Sandisk even if they have just taken over by WD,  although that might be some thing you might want to check in to as see if WD are covering the drives before you buy.


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2016)

If the data is that important, better use RAID 1. Not that the drive is going to be unreliable, but there's always that chance... and if you store something that important and don't have a contingency plan, it's probably gonna be the one to fail and fuck you over.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 14, 2016)

Money seems to be an issue, so R1 is out of the question. Also, RAID is not a back up. Always back up to a HDD!!!


----------



## qubit (Jan 14, 2016)

You'll be safe with this.


----------



## silentbogo (Jan 14, 2016)

Running SanDisk Extreme II 240GB since June, 2014. 
I used it for 6 months as the only drive in an ASUS R500V laptop, and then put it into my desktop as a boot drive. 
I am using it just as any other storage device, without limiting myself to only installing OS and programs - it had lots of frequently changed work documents and projects, various types of media files etc. and so far I only clocked a little over 7TB of written data (Host Writes). My PC is on 8-10h/day almost every day (6517 power-on hours).

S.M.A.R.T. reports 0 fail count, 0 errors and 100% Life Curve Status. Performance could be much better, but my current rig does not have SATA III...

Here's another endurance test for 64GB Ultra Plus:
http://ssdendurancetest.com/ssd-endurance-test-report/SanDisk-Ultra-Plus-SSD-64

I never had a chance to look at their newer high-capacity models, but I assume that those are a bit better in terms of speed and longevity.

1TB Mushkin Reactor also looks good and is in the same price category as Ultra II.


----------



## vega22 (Jan 14, 2016)

i create more data than most and my 120gb sandisk ultra is still going strong after a couple of years abuse too.


----------



## hat (Jan 14, 2016)

EarthDog said:


> Money seems to be an issue, so R1 is out of the question. Also, RAID is not a back up. Always back up to a HDD!!!


What do you mean? In case of drive failure, RAID 1 has got your back. Sure, there is the problem of moving RAID arrays, but if you're serious about your data, you'd probably have a separate controller card anyway, just in case you move the array, or you change other hardware (namely motherboard) or something. Or have another place to copy the data of the array temporarily as you make the move.

Sure you could just manually back up to another drive, but to me it seems far less convenient, except in the event you need to move your array or change hardware.


----------



## EarthDog (Jan 14, 2016)

RAID is good for failed disks... that is about it. Otherwise, its not a valid back up methodology and adds an unnecessary level of complication to a multiple drive backup.

RAID does NOT cover:


File corruption
Human error (deleting files by mistake)
Catastrophic damage (someone dumps water onto the server)
Viruses and other malware
Software bugs that wipe out data
Hardware problems that wipe out data or cause hardware damage (controller malfunctions, firmware bugs, voltage spikes, ...)

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&es_th=1&ie=UTF-8#q=is raid a backup&es_th=1


----------



## LiveOrDie (Jan 15, 2016)

Well i found a 850 Evo with 3D NAND for $80 more so i ended up getting that i rather stick with what i know and trust.


----------



## Ithanul (Jan 15, 2016)

I got a little SanDisk SSD in the lappy.  So far it has been running well.  Then again, if your data is important never leave it in one basket.

Using backup drives, physical discs, NAS setup in a RAID, etc.  is good practice.  Also, if really big about ensuring on data.  Even offsite storage of a drive that you switch out once a few weeks.


----------

